# Upgrading Winchester 94 Sights



## hayseed_theology

Last year, I inherited my grandfather's Winchester 94.  This is the rifle that I killed my first deer with.  For obvious reasons, I didn't want to make any permanent modifications, but the factory buckhorn sights needed an upgrade.

It is the basic top eject model in .30-30. For those with a top eject, the sight systems available are pretty limited.  A few decades ago, it was popular to drill and tap the receiver and add a scope mount on the side.  Today, there are a few more options.  Scout scopes have started showing up on 94's.  There are a few "no drill" options for the scout mount, but I already own a scout scoped lever action.  I like Skinner sights, and they offer a barrel mounted option that replaces the factory buckhorn.  But, I prefer a peep sight to be closer to my eye.  So, I settled on the Williams FP - 94/36 Receiver Sight Set that includes a front Firesight.  I have come to really appreciate the fiber optic front sight and rear peep sight combination.


----------



## hayseed_theology

The first order of business is removing the factory sights.  The front sight wears a hood which just slides into a groove on either side of the front sight ramp.  It is removed by simply tapping it forward.  Use a hammer with a non-marring plastic face.

I am not going to put the hood back on because the fiber optic sight works best when it is exposed to light.  Some folks have drilled holes in the top of the ramp to let light in, but I am just going to put the factory parts up.  Don't want to booger them up.

Look at all the crap that hood was hiding.  Lovely.

Not surprisingly, the front and rear sights did not have any interest in moving at first.  I let them soak in penetrating oil for a while.


----------



## thc_clubPres

nasty,  that's some history right there


i'll  be checking back for the after pics.  

my uncle had the same rifle. 

I ended up getting the 94AE in the early 80's.  but can't bring myself to remove the scope


----------



## hayseed_theology

After letting them sit in penetrating oil for a while, they broke loose.  If the penetrating oil didn't work, the next step is to apply some heat.

I don't know what happened to the rear sight elevator.  Those things go missing on me with some regularity.

Use a brass punch to drift out the rear sight.  I had to step up to a large ball peen hammer to move the rear sight.  Sights generally push out from left to right if you are looking down the barrel like you were aiming.  Sights push in from them right to left.  Removing the rear sight leaves and empty dovetail, so we will fit a dovetail blank to fill it .


----------



## hayseed_theology

You can drift the front sight out with a brass punch as well, but on a ramped front sight, a sight pusher is best.  I haven't been able to afford a decent universal sight pusher yet, so I made my own out of an old c-clamp.

After letting the front sight sit in penetrating oil, I cranked my homemade sight pusher down.  The sight still didn't move, so I took the brass punch and that large hammer and gave it a good tap.  That broke it loose, and she slid right on out.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Next step was installing the new front sight. The sight should push in from right to left.  It should go in about 1/3 to 1/2 of the way just with solid thumb pressure.  From there, it should tap in or be pushed in with a sight pusher.

This sight barely started, so I took a safe-sided triangular file to one side of the dovetail portion.  Just take a little off, then I the bottom over a flat file a time or two to knock off any high spots.  Put a little oil on the sight to help it slide.

It pushed in about 1/3 of the way.  I tapped it in the rest of the way with the plastic faced hammer.


----------



## hayseed_theology

The Williams rear sight is windage and elevation adjustable.  There are two small set screws on it that lock in the windage and elevation screws.  There is also a screw with bushing on the side that locks down the elevation.  The sight is held in place by two screws.  One screw hides underneath the elevation portion of the sight.  You raise the elevation all the way up until the sight comes apart to access it.

Sorry, some of the pics are a bit blurry.


----------



## hayseed_theology

The sight attaches to the left side of the receiver.  Most Winchester 94's and Marlin 336's are predrilled for these receiver sights.  You simply remove the factory plug screws. They are the two small screws right together.

When removing them, use a the proper fitting size bit out of a gunsmith screwdriver set.  Gunsmith screwdriver bits are hollow ground and vary in thickness and width to perfectly match the screw head.  Be careful here.  If you slip with the screw driver, you can leave a nasty scratch down the side of your receiver.  Don't ask me how I know that, but thankfully I didn't learn that lesson on this gun.

Remove the plug screws.  Set the Williams sight base on the frame.  Install the screws loosely.  Pull one out and apply a little blue Loctite, then snug it down.  Do the same with the other screw.  Now slide the top portion of the sight back down and crank the elevation screw down.


----------



## hayseed_theology

That's all there is to it. Here are some pics of the sight installed.

It is not exactly attractive, but it doesn't significantly detract from the appearance of the gun. 

It should really improve the sight picture.  Can't wait to get to the range and try it out.


----------



## cmshoot

I've got a customized Win94 .30-30..........it's a 16.25" with a heavy octagon barrel. 

I installed a Williams receiver peep sight and a Marble's sourdough front sight with a brass insert. Those Williams are great sights.


----------



## hayseed_theology

thc_clubPres said:


> nasty,  that's some history right there
> 
> 
> i'll  be checking back for the after pics.
> 
> my uncle had the same rifle.
> 
> I ended up getting the 94AE in the early 80's.  but can't bring myself to remove the scope



Nothing wrong with a Model 94 Angle Eject wearing a scope.  If you are interested in ditching the scope, I believe Skinner makes a rear peep sight that will bolt right on.


----------



## hayseed_theology

cmshoot said:


> I've got a customized Win94 .30-30..........it's a 16.25" with a heavy octagon barrel.
> 
> I installed a Williams receiver peep sight and a Marble's sourdough front sight with a brass insert. Those Williams are great sights.



I think I read your thread on that gun when I was thinking about cutting down my Marlin.   Those Marble's sights are classier than my Firesight.


----------

